# Sticky  Betta Lingo 101



## Aquastar

So, we've probably all been there when someone tells you to do a WC or add some AQ. And you just stare at your screen and try and decode it. So I've decided to make this thread so that all of the new members may know exactly what we mean when we tell you what a nice "EEHMPK" you have. Comment anything I may have missed. There may already be a thread about this but it's probably buried under more recent threads.

General-

*WC:* Water change
*AQ:* Aquarium salt
*SBD:* Swim Bladder Disease
*ES:* Epsom salt
*LPS:* Local pet store
*LFS:* Local fish store
*IAL:* Indian Almond Leaf
*BWE:* Black Water Extract
*ADF: *African Dwarf Frog
*MTS:* Malaysian Trumpet Snail
*NPT:* Natural planted tank
*QT:* Quarantine
*HOB*: Hang on Back filter


Food-

*NLS:* New Life Spectrum
*BBS:* Baby brine shrimp


Colours and Fins-

*MG:* Mustard Gas ~ Bi-Color with blue or green body and yellow or orange fins
*DS:* Dragon Scale or Dragonscale ~ Solid opaque body with thick scales and solid fins. If body is not opaque the Betta is a Metallic and not a DS

*HM:* Halfmoon
*VT:* Veiltail
*CT:* Crowntail
*DT:* Double Tail
*DeT:* Delta Tail
*OHM:* Over Halfmoon
*SD: *Super Delta
*PK:* Plakat
*OHMPK:* Over Halfmoon Plakat
*HMPK:* Halfmoon Plakat
*EE:* Elephant Ear/Dumbo
*RT:* Rose Tail
*FT:* Feather Tail

*Dorsal:* Top fin along a Betta's back
*Caudal:* Tail fin
*Anal:* Bottom fin
*Ventral:* Paired fins in front of the anal fin
*Pectoral:* Paired fins on each side of Betta's head; sometimes called "ears"


----------

